
Block Me If You Can: A Large-Scale Study of Tracker-Blocking Tools [pdf] - remx
https://www.sba-research.org/wp-content/uploads/publications/block_me_if_you_can.pdf
======
samaparicio
Shoutout to PiHole - [https://pi-hole.net/](https://pi-hole.net/) which falls
under the category of DNS blockers. One tiny Raspberry Pi can provide
adblocking to all the devices in a network and radically speeds up page
loading.

True, you can't block trackers on domains that aren't blacklisted, but on the
other hand you can block trackers for all devices on the network.

I had Ghostery installed for years (gets one of the highest blocking marks)
but I didn't like that it slowed down Chrome, hogged a lot of memory, and has
the capability to send traffic back to a company.

------
mirimir
That's quite depressing.

The best defense against tracking, in my humble opinion, is
compartmentalization. If you're concerned about X and Y being associated
through tracking, compartmentalize them. Use multiple personas, each with its
own VM(s) and chains of VPNs and Tor. I don't care at all if everything that
Mirimir does online is tracked and associated.

~~~
m52go
Qubes OS is built for this exact purpose...too bad its hardware support isn't
very good yet.

But it's very promising.

~~~
mirimir
Unless you're targeted by expert adversaries such as the NSA, VirtualBox or
KVM are arguably enough. Qubes will give you stronger defense against guest-
host breakout.

